
Ask HN: What can I do to avoid being forgotten by MSFT (hiring process)? - ccdev
I&#x27;m a mid-level software engineer myself, and have had troubles applying to MS which is one of the big tech companies I&#x27;m interested in joining. But I&#x27;ve been having some odd experiences with them, and asking people who are familiar with the Redmond WA jobs, or have worked there before, to help shed some light on it. I&#x27;ve drawn interest from MS recruiters to apply to the company, but could never get into the interviewing rounds.<p>In mid 2016 I was contacted by a Talent Acquisition Specialist from MS. First via LinkedIn, then it went to email. The TAS told me to do three things: RVSP to a company hiring event (in the Redmond WA area) from a link she sent to me, apply to some positions at departments of my choice, and fill out a pre-screening form. I did all three, and when I asked when I could expect a response, but I never got one.<p>This scenario repeated itself again in 2017, with a different TAS, except there was no pre-screening form. But he was late in replying, to the point where the hiring event already ended before they could move me into the interview process. There is no phone number listed in their emails to call them at, and they just keep failing to reply to my messages via email and LinkedIn. (and yes they still work in Microsoft last time I checked)<p>So why is this happening, and what can I do to make sure they reply more quickly to me and I won&#x27;t get forgotten?
======
sosilkj
"I've drawn interest from MS recruiters"

I'm sorry to burst your bubble but that's not how it works. If a firm contacts
you and they specifically want to get you set up for a phone interview, then
that's _interest_. But what you're describing is basically spray-and-pray
email campaigns from recruiters. Amazon does the same thing. Don't waste your
time.

By the way, if they want to set you up with an "online programming test",
that's also complete B.S. in my opinion. But that's just me.

"they just keep failing to reply to my messages via email and LinkedIn"

One follow-up email, maybe two max. Then move on.

My last bit of advice? Don't put any company up on a pedestal.

Edit: To soften my response a bit: don't take the recruiting process
personally (nor what HNers say either!). Lots of companies do this now, and
internal recruiting departments within companies have become almost as
obnoxious as agency recruiters these days. Be savvy with how much energy you
expend interacting with recruiters.

~~~
ccdev
Usually I have considered internal recruiters from larger companies to be more
serious than the typical messages from third party agencies who don't even
disclose the name of the company you represent. I didn't know they do the same
"spray-and-pray" tactics, but if that is true, that is rather disappointing to
know, that they have gotten as flaky as agency recruiters.

What's interesting to me, though is that I've had far better experiences with
Amazon's recruiting staff. They were very responsive, usually replying to my
questions in the same day, and have gotten in the running for interviews twice
with them. I have been as far as being selected for the on-site interview
round, but made the mistake of saying I am not yet prepared to travel there at
the time.

MSFT did not set me up with a programming test, just something to fill out.
The pre-screening document was a questionnaire asking various background-
related things like, what is your expected salary, have you worked for mS
before, what project or accomplishment are you most proud of, etc. I guess
they just didn't like my answers, and am more likely to be considered by
Amazon than MS. In any case, I become a "cold" candidate very quickly in the
MS recruiting radar.

~~~
sosilkj
by the way, i can sympathize with your experience. i have been through wonky
recruiting/interview pipelines myself. hang in there.

